# algae eater for my plants



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i have a 29 gallon with a bunch of live plants and a piece of driftwood. i also have 12 tiger barbs living in it. i would like to find an algae eater that will clean the plants but not destroy them, and that wouldn't be bothered by the tigers. i love oto's but i've read that tigers will bother them. pleco's would be too big eventually, any other ideas for great plant cleaners?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

wishiwasafish said:


> i have a 29 gallon with a bunch of live plants and a piece of driftwood. i also have 12 tiger barbs living in it. i would like to find an algae eater that will clean the plants but not destroy them, and that wouldn't be bothered by the tigers. i love oto's but i've read that tigers will bother them. pleco's would be too big eventually, any other ideas for great plant cleaners?


2 Bristlenose Plecos would work as they max out at 6." You could also get 2-3 Apple Snails if you prefer.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I vote for the albino bristle nose plecos. They stay small.....6" is a huge one, usually they are in the 3" - 4" range.


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> 2 Bristlenose Plecos would work as they max out at 6." You could also get 2-3 Apple Snails if you prefer.


i've never seen a bristlenose pleco in my area. i did look on aquabid and there are a few on there, one is actually from only 150 miles away from where i live so that woudln't be bad. 
i have seen apple snails but i really don't want snails everywhere. is there any way to tell male from female?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

wishiwasafish said:


> i've never seen a bristlenose pleco in my area. i did look on aquabid and there are a few on there, one is actually from only 150 miles away from where i live so that woudln't be bad.
> i have seen apple snails but i really don't want snails everywhere. is there any way to tell male from female?


Not sure, but you could just get one snail and it should be able to keep your algae in check.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Get a nerite snail! They are amazing at eating algae! I got one for my five gallon and ran out of algae in a week.


----------

